# nikon d40 battery door



## ILovePlaya (Nov 22, 2008)

Wifey got me an early xmas present
of a battery grip.:mrgreen:
Any help removing battery door will be 
much appreciated.
Can see pin in hinge.
Does this come out like a watch pin?
Craig.


----------



## AF44 (Nov 22, 2008)

just open it and keep bending it back till it pops off

have fun with the grip :thumbup:


----------



## ILovePlaya (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank's alot.
Craig.
Possible pic's to follow later.


----------



## ram360 (Nov 22, 2008)

what's the purpose of it?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 24, 2008)

better battery life, and a better feel for those of us who like a bulky camera body.
(annd if you get the expensive one, you can take portrait oriented shots the same way you take landscape...follow?)


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 24, 2008)

the grip I have for my d40 has a vertial shutter reliease.. it was expensive.. $30 i think..nikon doesnt actually make one for the d40.. i'm guessing the OP got the Phottix grip.. works great, except you have to always be in remote mode to use it.


----------



## Jklersy (Nov 24, 2008)

I wish, the grip for my xt is $200 bucks new. I couldnt believe my eyes when I saw it on the shelf. I bought my xt for $350 used and the grip is more than half the price, wtver. grats on yours though, their great for portraits and feel.


----------



## Dao (Nov 24, 2008)

hum ...  $200 for the  Canon BG-E3 seems kind of high.


----------



## lids369 (Nov 24, 2008)

i think you open it to a 45 degree angle and it slides out.


----------

